# Lowrance HDS 4.0 Software Released



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Lowrance released their latest HDS 4.0 software today.

http://www.lowrance.com/en/Downloads/Product-Software-Updates/HDS-Software-Update/


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

thank you i downloaded the update this morning. this is the best one yet, i really like these hds units. now if the weather can get back to normal.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Thank You, I'll have to check it out


----------



## wallykiller (Nov 7, 2010)

I thought I had problems installing to the SD card. *Windows 7 Home Premium*. Just sat at the "copy files" part of the process for a long time and the status bar didn't move. It appears that I didn't allow enough time to do its thang. Out of curiosity (and after I did the mac work around) when I went to bed I put in a new SD card and left it going and it did install the files, but I still just ended up using the card I made with the files from the mac download link, explained below.

So me being impatient, and after reading the install instructions for mac users, and realizing it was just a zipped folder.

I'd make sure you have a blank card. If you can not paste to the SD card make sure that you have the card unlocked.

1. Click download link for mac users. (I have windows)
2. *SAVE* THE FILE WHERE YOU CAN FIND IT (It will be a zipped folder) ( You have to unzip it)
3. Unzip the file you just downloaded
4. Open the "UNZIPPED" folder and copy or cut the 3 files,
5.Then open "Computer" find and open the drive that has your SD card in it and paste them there. (When the computer is finished transferring the files the card is ready to put into the HDS unit)

It installed on the HDS 7 with no issues!!!!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I can't get it to install. this is frustrating


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

crappiedude said:


> I can't get it to install. this is frustrating


Neither can I! What took about 10 minutes to do the last time is taking 2 hours (so far) of frustrations this time...


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Finally! I had to ignore the instructions to do it, but it worked! Save instead of Run!


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

crappiedude said:


> I can't get it to install. this is frustrating


if you get a window that has modify, repair or remove. click remove then hit yes. when you get where the box says browse click browse. the next box will say roaming click the right side of the roaming box, you get a drop down menu. find the drive letter that is for your sd card, click that and it will load it on the card.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

see if this helps


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

rockytop said:


> see if this helps


I gave up trying at home the other day. I needed a break.
I just tried it a work, I think I've got it. Thanks


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

*I got it! I got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

hope i helped some, nice cant wait to try it at erie.http://www.bbcboards.net/zeroforum?id=13 this is a good site for any hds?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Yes, you helped. 
Thanks.
Now if I can just get out on the water.
I'll check out that site.


----------

